# pendant stamped skatell’s G.F. But no karat mark



## Harv94 (Aug 13, 2021)

I have a small necklace pendant that is stamped skatell’s G.F. And that’s all it doesn’t have a karat mark. Has anyone ever seen or does anyone know how to determine the karat or % of gold? I’m assuming skatell’s is the manufacturer and G.F. Means gold filled. I’ll post pics of it later.


----------



## nickvc (Aug 14, 2021)

A simple google search found your jewellers so look in their website and see if you can find your pendant there 8)


----------



## Harv94 (Aug 15, 2021)

I’ve looked and haven’t found anything about without a karat stamp.


----------



## notehunter494 (Oct 25, 2021)

As a former jeweler I can tell you gold filled is a Sheffield process where a thin layer of karat gold, usually 12k, is bonded to a base metal. GF would infer that the piece is 1/20th 12k gold, sometimes 14k, but splitting hairs as the piece is 19 parts by weight base metal and last one part is 12k gold or 50% gold by weight. In plain English that is one fortieth gold by weight or 0.025%.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 25, 2021)

notehunter494 said:


> As a former jeweler I can tell you gold filled is a Sheffield process where a thin layer of karat gold, usually 12k, is bonded to a base metal. GF would infer that the piece is 1/20th 12k gold, sometimes 14k, but splitting hairs as the piece is 19 parts by weight base metal and last one part is 12k gold or 50% gold by weight. In plain English that is one fortieth gold by weight or 0.025%.


I think you missed the position of your separator.
The correct will be, one fortieth is 2.5%


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 25, 2021)

Theoretically, yes, but you'll never recover 2.5%. It's less than that when it's manufactured, and day to day use will wear away the gold on the surface.

Dave


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 25, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Theoretically, yes, but you'll never recover 2.5%. It's less than that when it's manufactured, and day to day use will wear away the gold on the surface.
> 
> Dave


I was just informing him that his separator was two place to far right.
Not 0.025% but 2.5%
You would surely be able recover more than that?
At least 1-1.5% should be in reach for most?


----------



## upcyclist (Nov 5, 2021)

It all depends on the age. Older means more wear, but it can also increase the chance (if it's old enough) that it's 14/20 (1/20th 14K) or even 14/10. 

My solution: do a quick test for tin (look for icky nitric reaction), then use it to inquart my karat scrap. Ditto for vermeil (gold-plated sterling).


----------

